# Stinte für den Rest des Jahres einfrieren?



## Seneca (5. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

momentan ist ja Stintsaison und beim Fischhändler gibt es zur Zeit wieder Stinte zu kaufen. Aber leider ja immer nur ein paar Wochen.

Nun habe ich mir überlegt, um auch in ein paar Wochen mir nochmalm frische Stinte braten zu können, eingie Stinte im voraus auszunhemen und dann einzufrieren.

Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Eignen sich Stinte dafür?


----------



## kapi (5. März 2017)

*AW: Stinte für den Rest des Jahres einfrieren?*

Bei selbstgefangenen und frischen Stinten machen wir das schon einige Jahre. Bratfertigmachen,portionieren,einvakuumieren und sofort einfrieren.

Gruß Wolle.


----------



## boot (5. März 2017)

*AW: Stinte für den Rest des Jahres einfrieren?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> momentan ist ja Stintsaison und beim Fischhändler gibt es zur Zeit wieder Stinte zu kaufen. Aber leider ja immer nur ein paar Wochen.
> 
> ...




Ja das kannst du machen, und wenn du welche lange einfrieren möchtest, lass sie wie sie sind und frieren sie so ein dann bleiben sie länger frisch.


----------



## Seneca (11. März 2017)

*AW: Stinte für den Rest des Jahres einfrieren?*

Danke! Werde es ausprobieren!


----------

